# The quality of 11 pound Falken wheels



## jmann98 (Aug 20, 2004)

The Falken Hanabi wheel is just $110 plus shipping for an 11 pound wheel in the 15X7 size. Does anyone know about the quality of Falken wheels? Specifically the Hanabi. It's made using Low Pressure Casting, just like the Axis Mag-Lite which is also 11 pounds in that size, but the Falken costs $20-$30 less per wheel. Lots of pics at http://www.edgeracing.com/wheel/957/ and here for bronze: http://www.edgeracing.com/Gallery/hanabi_(anodized_bronze)/

I've looked all over the internet, and found almost nothing regarding the quality of this wheel.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I"ve heard some good things about them. I think they would be a good buy. Most 15s don't weigh all that much...but light weight durability depends on how they are made.


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

well i just got some new wheels and tires for 727.29  , konig helium wheels and some falken ziex chek them out so far no complains here :thumbup:


http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/715875


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

i think i might be picking up some Heliums as well. They're light, cheap, etc. On top of that they look good for the money too.

The Hanabi's seem nice as well though. As I almost got a set for my 240, but they wouldn't clear my D2's. So I got FN01-RC's.


----------

